# přítel - kamarád



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
jaký je rozdíl mezi slovy: přitelem a kamarádem? Já jsem vždycky myslela, že přítel je to trošku víc, důležitější. Ale v té větě se mi zdá spíš naopak:

Jediný, komu časem zavolal, byl jeho starý přitel. Přítel Pernica, kamarád, snad.

Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Dobré téma! Doufám, že někdo z českých členů je starší než já, protože by mne zajímal posun významu slova "přítel". Nyní si člověk představí - pod vlivem angličtiny - "boyfriend", pokud není z kontextu zřejmé něco jiného. "Amico" je pro mnoho lidí jednoznačně "kamarád".

Dříve slovo "přítel" podle mého názoru mělo takřka výhradně význam "kamarád", ale bylo o něco honosnější. Ani snad ne "trošku víc", jak říkáš, ale znělo to vzdělaněji. Pro člověka, ke kterému mám hluboký citový vztah, bych (i dříve) použila slovo "kamarád". "Přítel" by byl někdo, koho si hluboce vážím, ale mám ho ráda spíše rozumem než srdcem.

Tu větu bych interpretovala zrovna tak: Přítel (= rozum) Pernica, snad i kamarád (= srdce).

Varování: Vše, co jsem napsala, je velmi subjektivní. Jsem zvědavá na další názory.

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Kdybych to měla přeložit, měla bych s tím určitě problémy, protože vůbec mi nepřijde jíné italské slovo než amico...


----------



## Jana337

Forse amico per přítel e compagno per kamarád? Budu o tom přemýšlet. Ale nejdříve počkám na další reakce. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ne, "compagno" nejde. Je to slovo, které se použil za "soudruh", a ted spíš znamená něco jako přitel (ve smyslu boyfriend), se kterým ale bydlíš.


----------



## Jana337

Konzultace s mými rodiči: Nesouhlasili s mou interpretací. Pro ně je přítel opravdu něco více než kamarád. Kamarádů má člověk hodně, přátel jen pár.

Jana


----------



## werrr

> ...
> Dříve slovo "přítel" podle mého názoru mělo takřka výhradně význam "kamarád", ale bylo o něco honosnější.
> ...


Spíše naopak, ne ?  "Kamarád" mělo podobný význam jako "přítel". "Přítel" je totiž starobylé české (slovanské) slovo. "Kamarád" je nový přivandrovalec. "Přítel" bylo vždy spisovné, zatímco "kamarád" do spisovné češtiny prodělal dlouhou cestu z vojenského slangu. Původně to totiž bylo jen oslovení mezi vojáky. Později se začalo používat pro přátele mezi dětmi (i dnes někde za slovem "kamarád" cítím, že by se mělo jednat o vrstevníky) a až nakonec proniklo mezi dospělé. Proto působí "přítel" honosněji, "kamarád" je možná šlechtic, ale pouze _sans nobilité_.

Dnes bych rozdíl mezi "kamarádem" a "přítelem" viděl, stejně jako Janini rodiče, v intenzitě. Kamarádů je hodně - to jsou ti, s kterými se hraje fotbal, chodí na pivo apod.
Přátel je jen několik - to jsou ti, na které bych se nebál spolehnout v nouzi.

"Přítel" ve smyslu partner (boy-friend) se používá jen poslední dobou a dost mně to leze na nervy. Člověk aby se bál to slovo použít. Snad alespoň mezi jedinci téhož pohlaví se to může použít bez obav, zatím .

Jinak mimo toto vše bylo vždy možné slovo "přítel" použít i ve smyslu "spojenec", asi v analogii se slovem "nepřítel".

Pokud jde o tu původní větu, očekával bych to naopak:
... kamarád Pernica, snad i přítel

Jak to autor myslel, netuším. Snad, jak píše Jana.


----------



## Jana337

> Dříve slovo "přítel" podle mého názoru mělo takřka výhradně význam "kamarád", ale bylo o něco honosnější.
> 
> 
> 
> Spíše naopak, ne ?
> (...)
> Proto působí "přítel" honosněji, "kamarád" je možná šlechtic.
Click to expand...

 Měla jsem na mysli, že "přítel" byl honosnější než "kamarád" - takže spolu nakonec i souhlasíme, ne? (tedy alespoň částečně) 

Jana


----------



## werrr

Jistě, já jsem myslel jen opačnou formulaci (porovnání nového vzhledem k původnímu), ne opačný smysl.


----------

